# 2001 Altima GXE general questions



## commuter kw (May 22, 2020)

New to this forum. I may be inheriting the above vehicle. Appears to be in good shape. Is it worth keeping for daily driver? Any common problems to check for before I take possession? Has only 56,000 miles but I don’t know the service history, TIA for any information.


----------



## commuter kw (May 22, 2020)

commuter kw said:


> New to this forum. I may be inheriting the above vehicle. Appears to be in good shape. Is it worth keeping for daily driver? Any common problems to check for before I take possession? Has only 56,000 miles but I don’t know the service history, TIA for any information.


My bad,,,, the car I may be getting is 2001 Altima GXE


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

For a 19 year old car with only 56,000 mi, that's a nice inheritance. The engine is a 4 cyl KA24DE which are very reliable engines. The transmissions whether M/T or A/T are also reliable. It should make a good daily driver. Just check for the usual things like possible oil burning, engine noises, suspension noises, smooth idle and smooth highway operation, good acceleration, good braking, etc.


----------



## commuter kw (May 22, 2020)

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## commuter kw (May 22, 2020)

Rogoman, I was able to test drive car and it drove really nice. I paid special attention to the areas you suggested. Thank you again!! From the new owner of a 2001 Altima


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It was the last year of that model, so any bugs were worked out by then. That said, they didn't really have any major "bugs." They weren't a huge change from the previous U13 Altimas, which had the same powertrain, were similar in size and performance, however, the chassis was reinforced and stiffer making for a better riding and handling Altima. They also weren't as prone to intake gasket failures as the earlier KA24DE engines which had a triangular intake port design compared to the L30's oval ports. Typical oil leaks are oil pressure switches, spark plug tube gasket and valve cover gasket and front crank seals, which are an easy fix. They usually weren't too bad to work on, either, for most jobs. Fuel pump is accessible from under the rear seat cushion so you didn't have to drop the tank. If the body isn't rusted and in good shape, it sounds like you got a good car!


----------



## commuter kw (May 22, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> It was the last year of that model, so any bugs were worked out by then. That said, they didn't really have any major "bugs." They weren't a huge change from the previous U13 Altimas, which had the same powertrain, were similar in size and performance, however, the chassis was reinforced and stiffer making for a better riding and handling Altima. They also weren't as prone to intake gasket failures as the earlier KA24DE engines which had a triangular intake port design compared to the L30's oval ports. Typical oil leaks are oil pressure switches, spark plug tube gasket and valve cover gasket and front crank seals, which are an easy fix. They usually weren't too bad to work on, either, for most jobs. Fuel pump is accessible from under the rear seat cushion so you didn't have to drop the tank. If the body isn't rusted and in good shape, it sounds like you got a good car!
> The body looks rust free and interior looks like new. It was apparently always garaged as the original paint looks nice. Just drove it once and seems luxurious compared to my 1991 Sentra E, which I still drive. Thank you very much for bringing me up to speed on my “new” Altima!


----------



## commuter kw (May 22, 2020)

Sorry about confusing post format, still new here. Thank you very much smj999smj for bringing me up to speed on my new car. It has no rust and interior looks new. It seems very luxurious compared to my 1991 Sentra E with 4 speed manual, which I still drive. Looking forward to enjoying my “new” Altima!


----------



## Benwhite075 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello all, I just purchased a 2001 Altima gxe, and the last owner let it sit without oil in it. Would this cause the engine to seize up? I’m trying to set it at TDC but can’t get crank to turn!! Any advice or comments are much appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did the previous owner say how well the car ran before he retired it? If it ran OK, then it must have been sitting for a very long time. What happens in situations like this sometime is the oil that sitting on top of the rings and inside the piston ring grooves dries up and forms a varnish like seal which is hard to break. Try a very long breaker bar on the crankshaft pulley bolt and turn it in a clockwise direction to try to break the piston seals; then pull the bar back counter clockwise just a little bit and again in a clockwise direction. By repeating that motion, it may break free.

Before trying to start it, remove the spark plugs and pour a teaspoon of oil into each spark plug hole. 

If you're totally unable to turn the crankshaft, the engine may have seized up when the previous owner was last running it without any oil which may account for finding it with no oil. If the engine is truly seized up, that indicates that the rod/crank bearings are wiped and the crank journals are scored up. you've got a major job ahead of you. You basically will have to rebuild the engine or install another engine.


----------

